# Should there be coolant in this hose?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The lower radiator hose is the other one that is above the one you have in green. The one in green is an air line from the turbo right? High pressure out to the turbo intercooler.


----------



## Brodeur09 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok, thanks. That explains why there was no coolant in it. :idiot: Looks like I still have a lot to learn. Haha


----------

